

Show HN: I made an app for coffee lovers. - hawkinbj
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hawkinbj.Caffeine

======
jmtai
I'm not a coffee drinker but most of my friends are. One thing you might want
to add is reviews and ratings of K-cups for those that use Keurig brewers and
the like. A friend of mine ended up having to buy a lot of different varieties
before finding one he liked.

